# Microsoft Scam ???



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got a pop up window saying there was a problem with my MS password, now to my mind I never set one up, but it knows most of it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not enough info on that screen shot but I would just close and ignore it, question is how did it pop up? From a site, an app on your PC or what? Might be worth running Malwarebytes through it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It popped up bottom right of the screen, it's about the third time it's done it since it came back from PC world last week.


I'll do a full-screen dump next time it pops up.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I got a pop up window saying there was a problem with my MS password, now to my mind I never set one up, but it knows most of it.


Have you already got a gmail e-mail account?

If not maybe they are trying to get you signed up.

I would ignore it.

Geoff


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Similar but not same, yesterday I got a message saying that they had noticed some unusual activity on my @live. account.

I had just accessed a UK site using a VPN and the activity had been caused by the fact that although I'd not tried to do anything on or with live the fact that I was apparently in UK rather than normally for me France must have shown up on the system, I guess they must continually monitor just about everything.

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I have a Gmail address Geoff, and the short version matches mine, not been accessing much lately.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is the pop up I'm getting, then the screens following in order.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Hope the last pic is not your real g-mail address!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's one of them, not a biggy.


Still got the problem though it just popped up again


Any ideas, could it be something PC World has done?


----------

